
The Reason You Use Closed Captions for Everything Now - randomerr
https://www.wired.com/story/closed-captions-everywhere/
======
Causality1
I wish "proper nouns only" closed captioning was a thing. "King Byanlethroun
of House Herethrofod" can be tough to catch accurately.

------
anonymousiam
My wife speaks English as a second language (very fluently), but sometimes she
has trouble with various accents so we leave the closed captions on most of
the time. I seem to catch at least two or three transcription errors every
time I watch something. I believe AI is used for most transcription, and it
does a poor job when it lacks context for the content.

~~~
coldtea
> _I seem to catch at least two or three transcription errors every time I
> watch something. I believe AI is used for most transcription, and it does a
> poor job when it lacks context for the content_

If AI was indeed used end-to-end (and not e.g. just as a first pass) you'd
catch way more than 2-3 errors per show...

